# Anyone ever ditched Super Record 11 ?



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Pondering moving back to DA after having had SR 11 on my bike since Feb. I like it, don't love it. Usual caveats apply, clunky, slow and uncomfortable hoods. However, light as a feather and looks stunning and great for changing gear when sprinting. But on form alone, I think DA is calling me back. Cost effective to change as well as I only have shifters, front and rear mech.

Anyone else ditched the 'ultimate' groupset ?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Actually a friend of mine did after only 1500 km . I bought the thing with all necessary tools for a nice sum and hung it on a new bike I had to build.
How you can find the Campagnolo v3 Ergolever hoods uncomfortable is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I went away from DA in 1999. I went from old 8 speed STI to the post 98 style of campy and rode on that style until 2009 when I went to 11 speed. I preferred the feel of campy hoods over the old DA style and I like the 11 speed hoods even better. I have large hands but not necessarily long fingers so it works for me. I like the feel of 7800/7900 levers, they would work for me but practical side of me points out about ten sets of campy hub wheels in the garage. 

If I ever get to my dream life of being retired and traveling to race in masters, I'll have a time trial bike with Di2 electronic bar ends.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

kbwh said:


> Actually a friend of mine did after only 1500 km . I bought the thing with all necessary tools for a nice sum and hung it on a new bike I had to build.
> *How you can find the Campagnolo v3 Ergolever hoods uncomfortable is beyond my comprehension. *


I agree. The best hood design ever.

I wish someone would hate SR11 enough to sell it to me for $500....


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*



diegogarcia said:


> Pondering moving back to DA after having had SR 11 on my bike since Feb. I like it, don't love it. Usual caveats apply, clunky, slow and uncomfortable hoods. However, light as a feather and looks stunning and great for changing gear when sprinting. But on form alone, I think DA is calling me back. Cost effective to change as well as I only have shifters, front and rear mech.
> 
> Anyone else ditched the 'ultimate' groupset ?



If you only have shifters, front and rear mech, then you don't really have SR 11. What about the cassette - not 11 speed?

How would hoods be clunky and slow?

Sounds to me like someone doesn't have their equipment setup properly.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had Ultegra, Dura-ace and now the 2011 Super Record. It's amazing. Wouldn't trade it for anything else until the electric version is released. Then I will do that.


----------



## jstorm940 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am looking at a new bike soon. Have been riding cannodale al with all kinds of shimano
parts bought off of ebay mainly to replace orig, 105 parts over time. Nothing wrong with 105, just
road bike insanity/vanity and it IS my hobby, which I use to justify expenditures with wife.
I am looking at campy, probably chorus. I test rode a Seven Ti frame for a weekend with chorus. My only 
experience with campy. I liked them. Felt more soild than the ultegra I had at the time (now have 9 speed dura ace shifters from ebay). 
But on the new bike which will likely be somewhat more expensive and carbon or ti I would like campy chorus or better I think. (custom ti like Seven or Moots, or carbon like archon, Focus, Guru, Orbea, etc)
Partly because the new ultegra and DA cranks are so amazingly ugly.

I think my two questions/reservations are:

1. tools an dmaintenance on campy and chain. have used sram chains on my bike. will I need many campy tools for chain etc?

2. wheels. have been using mavic open pro rims and chris king hubs built by colorado cyclist.
Have really liked them. Chris King are out I think. Are dt rims and hubs or fulcrum or campy 
wheels good alternatives? I am kind of interested in tubeless rims/tires also. Shamal?

I will quit rambling now, sorry.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

C-40 said:


> If you only have shifters, front and rear mech, then you don't really have SR 11. What about the cassette - not 11 speed?
> 
> How would hoods be clunky and slow?
> 
> Sounds to me like someone doesn't have their equipment setup properly.


Of course it is, I am merely stating that I dont really like it. I forgot the cassette but yes, this would need to go and a new freehub sourced. I do have Zipp 303 tubs with DA cassette hanging on the wall.

However, as for set up, bang on the money. You are however correct in what I listed, so yes, not really the full group-set hence my opening gambit. I refer to the typical description of Campy as agricultural. The way I see it is that a lot of people buy in the reputation of it and are afraid to admit its average. You only need ride DA to realise how crisp, fast and quiet the shift is in comparison. Though as I said, it looks lovely.

Thanks for your input however.:thumbsup:


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

diegogarcia said:


> Of course it is, I am merely stating that I dont really like it. I forgot the cassette but yes, this would need to go and a new freehub sourced. I do have Zipp 303 tubs with DA cassette hanging on the wall.
> 
> However, as for set up, bang on the money. You are however correct in what I listed, so yes, not really the full group-set hence my opening gambit. I refer to the typical description of Campy as agricultural. The way I see it is that a lot of people buy in the reputation of it and are afraid to admit its average. You only need ride DA to realise how crisp, fast and quiet the shift is in comparison. Though as I said, it looks lovely.
> 
> Thanks for your input however.:thumbsup:


Sorry to seemingly repeat the same question again, but are you running SR11 with a Shimano 10-sp cassette?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

jstorm940 said:


> 1. tools an dmaintenance on campy and chain. have used sram chains on my bike. will I need many campy tools for chain etc?


Yes, Campagnolo 11-sp chain needs a special tool. I think Park by now has a tool that can work with it. I bought a Campag chain tool off Ribble.co.uk for a good price, I think it's worth it.



> 2. wheels. have been using mavic open pro rims and chris king hubs built by colorado cyclist.
> Have really liked them. Chris King are out I think. Are dt rims and hubs or fulcrum or campy
> wheels good alternatives? I am kind of interested in tubeless rims/tires also. Shamal?
> 
> I will quit rambling now, sorry.


You can switch the freehub shell to be Campagnolo compatible. I have also run DT Swiss 1450 RR, which I loved, and Campagnolo Shamal tubeless, which I like even better.


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

diegogarcia said:


> ....and uncomfortable hoods. Anyone else ditched the 'ultimate' groupset ?


OP - are you trying to run a 10 spd cassette with 11 speed Campy????

And did you spend real time on the Campy equipment....as 7900 hood/levers are boxy and complained about often, and the rear shifting (at the lever) is also considered a step backwards from 7800.....did you spend real time on the Campy? (asking again).....Or are there other issues such as your shop only knows S?..........and you're running the wrong cassette???


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I switched recently from Dura Ace to Campy Record on one bike and Super Record on the other and I am very pleased overall.

Now, my commuter is still on full 105 and one of the things I notice when I am on it is the fact that the whole head/shifter/mechanism moves when you brake, something that in campy is lighter and more elegant.

Also I like the fact that you have 3 levers ( brake, shift, thumb) so for example when you are on the drops you can gently pull the shifter lever closer to the bars and shift from there, if you do so with shimano, you would be also pulling the brakes which is less good.

Overall I have to say, Dura Ace performed flawlessly and shifted great, no mechanical complaints here. I just happen to liken my Campagnolo more and more now.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a super record cassette on my wheels. I have da on my spare wheels. I have completed 2000 (two thousand) miles since March and not liking it really. Cheers.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

JStorm
KMC make an 11 speed chain which does not need a campy chain tool


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

diegogarcia said:


> I have a super record cassette on my wheels. I have da on my spare wheels. I have completed 2000 (two thousand) miles since March and not liking it really. Cheers.


Let me know if you want to sell your SR11 off ;-).


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

diegogarcia said:


> I have a super record cassette on my wheels. I have da on my spare wheels. I have completed 2000 (two thousand) miles since March and not liking it really. Cheers.


Some people prefer a Chevy Aveo to a Mercedes-Benz SLS. There's no accounting for taste....


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

To the OP. i 've had campy for the last 10 years. campy has the best ergonomics now with the 11 speed. campy shifts great and it is very reliable. you will find people that say it is hard to dial in and sometimes it is. it is based on the frame and whether the frame has internal routing. campy made some very good changes on the 2011 group. they are not big changes, but, they fine tuned the shiftets and the cable routing in the shifters to the point where it is easy to set up your campy to work great.
now, besides the ergonomics of campy, i think you will be happier with 2011 SRAM Red. i made the change and i feel that having a Dura Ace cassette(quieter than red SRAm) and KMC chain, the SRAM shifting is much better than the campy.
front shifting is superior with the SRAM Red, no questions on that. the double tap design is great. it takes about 30 to 40 miles for it to become second nature.
i am talking about the 2011 SRAM Red. they have worked out some of the issues that had in previous years, so, it is nearly perfection.

now, if money is no object, Di2 is the way to go.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

You'll be pleased to know that I stripped the Campy today, replaced with DA and just bombed out 40 miles in 1 hour 45 and it felt great though a massive head wind was a pain.

Thanks for all the input I am very happy with my decision. DA simply makes me smile when I ride it and thats what it is all about. 

Best to all.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

diegogarcia said:


> Usual caveats apply, clunky, slow and uncomfortable hoods. However, light as a feather and looks stunning and great for changing gear when sprinting.


Clunky? Slow? Whatever could you be talking about? In particular when you say it's "great for changing gear when sprinting"?

The uncomfortable hoods, well, that I can give you, may be in the eye (or rather the hands) of the beholder (literally, now).



diegogarcia said:


> DA simply makes me smile when I ride it and thats what it is all about.
> 
> Best to all.


I fully agree; you should ride what makes you happy. If it's DA, then so be it.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

veloci1 said:


> To the OP. i 've had campy for the last 10 years. campy has the best ergonomics now with the 11 speed. campy shifts great and it is very reliable. you will find people that say it is hard to dial in and sometimes it is. it is based on the frame and whether the frame has internal routing. campy made some very good changes on the 2011 group. they are not big changes, but, they fine tuned the shiftets and the cable routing in the shifters to the point where it is easy to set up your campy to work great.
> now, besides the ergonomics of campy, i think you will be happier with 2011 SRAM Red. i made the change and i feel that having a Dura Ace cassette(quieter than red SRAm) and KMC chain, the SRAM shifting is much better than the campy.
> front shifting is superior with the SRAM Red, no questions on that. the double tap design is great. it takes about 30 to 40 miles for it to become second nature.
> i am talking about the 2011 SRAM Red. they have worked out some of the issues that had in previous years, so, it is nearly perfection.
> ...


SRAM's weak spot is the front derailleur, when I hear a downshift on a SRAM bike I take cover as I'm pretty sure I am being shot at...


----------



## mldebono (Dec 18, 2005)

I was going to switch out my primary roadbike from Super Record 11 speed to Chorus 10 speed but ... I took my drive train apart, swapped out the master link on the chain, put some triflow on, and am a happy camper. 

When I purchased SR, I read there was not a break in period as there is with Chorus. Simply not true. Following the rebuild I have about 500 miles on it and it works much better. 

I am now a happy camper and sticking with SR.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

lord no.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

diegogarcia said:


> Pondering moving back to DA after having had SR 11 on my bike since Feb. I like it, don't love it. Usual caveats apply, clunky, slow and uncomfortable hoods. However, light as a feather and looks stunning and great for changing gear when sprinting. But on form alone, I think DA is calling me back. Cost effective to change as well as I only have shifters, front and rear mech.
> 
> Anyone else ditched the 'ultimate' groupset ?


Since I have no experience with the Shimano forum, I was wondering do Shimano users create threads about switching to Campagnolo parts? My guess is that it probably doesn't happen much. It just seems like there's some sort of statement that you're trying to make without actually saying it.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Although I wasn't using DA, I switched from Ultegra to Chorus. Before riding Campy I thought the thumb shifter would be like Sora and I wouldn't like it. I absolutely HATE Sora. I was considering DA for my new ride and borrowed a bike with full Record for 3 weeks while I waited for my frame. Here's what I learned:

1) Campy shifting reminds me of a good manual transmission in a sports car. Shift-BANG! With a custom ti rig it feels all so very solid. I smile. 

2) Each shift is reliable. Shimano was too soft I was always searching for the shift threshold. I missed shifts often.

3) One bad shift doesn't rot the whole barrel... er... Ultegra would become unreliable if I tried shifting out of the saddle on a hill. That thing was always needing to be tuned. One klunker and I would have to re-idex the thing. It would be fine on the stand then go nuts again under load. 

4) The thumb shifter allows me to shift faster from the all positions on my bars. I can even reach a pinky over from the tops and shift when I am feeling lazy or on a climb. I can't believe the difference. You want to shift and it is there. Done!

5) My Chorus set up still shifts when wet and dirty. Ultegra... no. 

6) The grips are so much more comfortable on Campy. 

I wish it wasn't so much more expensive. My LBS is very happy. 

I still have Shimano 105 on my commuter and I just think it feels soft and boring. I don't feel the same enjoyment of riding. Again... back to the car analogy. Shimano feels like an automatic transmission like in a service van. The Campy feels like a good manual. I so wished hard to not have these feelings so I wouldn't spend more money... but I had to reluctantly face up to my preference. I still blame my LBS for loaning me that bike.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> Although I wasn't using DA, I switched from Ultegra to Chorus.


2004 105 to 2005 Centaur double for me (now a Chorus/Centaur triple mix)...

The interesting thing is that it is not unusual for the Campagnolo shifts to be silent and imperceptible. For a 3rd level group, I find that amazing.


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

diegogarcia said:


> You'll be pleased to know that I stripped the Campy today, replaced with DA and just bombed out 40 miles in 1 hour 45 and it felt great though a massive head wind was a pain.
> 
> Thanks for all the input I am very happy with my decision. DA simply makes me smile when I ride it and thats what it is all about.
> 
> Best to all.


Congrats.... I guess.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

That's what it's about. What makes you smile is the way to go. I'm a Campy guy but that doesn't make it best for everyone. Enjoy the DA.


----------

